# Got to meet Unearth tonight...



## MFB (Aug 23, 2009)

Local show that happened at a place called Anchors Up, which is the basement of this killer vinyl/music shop called Welfare Records. Bands playing were :

Age of End (friends brother's bend)
A Shattered World
Buck Hunter (an awesome band who I didn't know)
Full Blown Chaos
Unearth

Awesome show overall, and the only thing that really bumped me was mic issues from AoE's singer (was even mentioned in the Return to Pit review) and way too much hardcore dancing during Full Blown Chaos - and they fucking encouraged it! 

Buz was very nice and I first asked him if he was using the new LACS "White Devil" (or is it White Widow - I'm awful with names) and he said no, but instead busted out a Universe with a single EMG (707) I presume - he also happened to drop the SS.org bomb cause it turns out he bought it off here (small world eh? [and yes, I know he's a member here ]). He was happy to oblige me with a picture of it 

They played a killer set and of the top of my head I remember Giles, Sanctity of Brothers, We Are Not Anonymous, The Great Dividers, Black Hearts Now Reign, Crowkiller and one other.

Some kid caught a drum stick - threw it back on stage - and I sniped it back up and give it to my friend who's a drummer (also got him Portnoy's signature) so needless to say he decided to return the favor and grab me one; most excellent 

Pics with Buz were had, I snagged a shot of his "pedal board" (a Boss Tuner, Maxon OD, NS-2 and another tuner ) and then we said our thanks - shook hands - and left

Grabbed a sweatshirt on my way out and tipped the merch dude who in favor gave us free pins


----------



## jymellis (Aug 23, 2009)

fukn awesome man!


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## MFB (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick said:


>



I don't know how to get them from my phone (Voyager) to my compute


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 23, 2009)

The guys in Unearth are some of the nicest you'll ever meet. Me and some friends went to Sounds of the Underground a few years back, and we had a friend who got in a bad car accident and couldn't come. We told the guys in Unearth about it (one of his fav bands) and they got one of their special edition vinyl records, and got every band they could in the festival to sign it for our buddy. Great guys.


----------



## MFB (Aug 23, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> The guys in Unearth are some of the nicest you'll ever meet. Me and some friends went to Sounds of the Underground a few years back, and we had a friend who got in a bad car accident and couldn't come. We told the guys in Unearth about it (one of his fav bands) and they got one of their special edition vinyl records, and got every band they could in the festival to sign it for our buddy. Great guys.



That's some intense shit right there - on both accounts


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> I don't know how to get them from my phone (Voyager) to my compute



send it by picture msg to your e-mail


----------



## 777 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good Day Sir.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 3, 2009)

Rick said:


>





777 said:


>






If you have a photobucket account you can upload pics from your phone onto there.


----------



## MarkyPerfection (Sep 3, 2009)

I was there! My band played right before Unearth. They are super legit dudes.


----------



## dudewtf (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw in a recent Whitechapel tour video that Unearth has started using the EVH 5150 III (due to loving the hell out of Whitechapels rig). 

Were they using them at that gig and how did it sound?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome man! Thats sweet. I would like to hang out with the Unearth guys sometime! And Have Buzz show me how to play some of their stuff


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2009)

Now that other people have bumped this (I say that in a nice way), here are the pics since before they would've just auto-merged

Mike/dudewtf : Buz used a single EVH 5150 III and sounded killer, Ken was running either an original 5150 or a 5150 II - I can't recall which but both of them were using an EVH model/inspired amp

Mark : You guys did a killer show


----------



## Arsis (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder what happened to the Fryettes.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2009)

Arsis said:


> I wonder what happened to the Fryettes.



What Fryettes?


----------



## Arsis (Sep 29, 2009)

VHT Delvernace.


----------



## MTech (Sep 29, 2009)

They thought the VHT were too tight for one thing from what I was told and they always go back to the 5150.


----------



## alex103188 (Sep 29, 2009)

That sick dude! I've only heard (and seen hilarious shit on the tube) about them being no less than kickass dudes.


----------

